# [SOLVED]Tunelowanie portu, albo inaczej ssh tunnel.

## SlashBeast

Witam! Mam dość ciekawą sprawę. Otóż wykonuje sobie tunnel ssh (nie posiadam w domu zew.ip) na zdalny serwer.

```
/bin/su slashbeast -c "ssh -C -f -N -R 4444:localhost:80 slashbeast@zdalnyserwer.com"
```

I fajnie, gdy wejde na zdalnyserwer.com i wpiszę np. links -dump http://localhost:4444 to działa! Ale tylko z localhosta. Gdy chcę to samo zrobić przez http://zdalnyserwer.com:4444 to już nie hallo. 

```
zdalnyserwer~ # netstat -nap | grep 4444

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:4444          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      7940/sshd: slashbea 
```

Wiadomo, problem z nasłuchem. Zamiast 0.0.0.0:4444 jest 127.0.0.1:4444.

Pytanie:

Mogę zmienić jakoś w locie typ nasłuchu?

Jeżeli nie, to czy moge jakoś inaczej stawiać ten tunel, by nasłuch nie był tylko lokalny ?

Jeżeli nic z w/w nie da rady, to czy moge jakoś lokalnie zrobić forward portu, tyle by ten nowy port np. 5555 miał już normalny nasłuch?Last edited by SlashBeast on Thu Aug 30, 2007 7:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tokoloshe

rozumiem, ze nie pokusiles sie o przeczytanie mana do ssh? to podpowiem opcja:

```
 -R [bind_address:]port:host:hostport
```

----------

## SlashBeast

Mylisz się, przeczytałem. Co, z tego, że dam " 0.0.0.0:4444:localhost:22" skoro to nic nie zmienia? Gdybym nie przeczytał mana to skąd bym wiedział jak odpalić tunnel? Strzelał bym sobie przełączniki? Pf.

----------

## tokoloshe

A jak masz ustawione GatewayPorts?

----------

## SlashBeast

Po zmianie GatewayPorts na yes na zdalnym serwerze, jest już 0.0.0.0. Przełącznik "-g" do ssh nie dawał rezultatu. Solved.

----------

## tokoloshe

czyli nie przeczytales  :Wink:  -g jest dla lokalnych portow. Proponuje zmienic GatewayPorts na clientspecified

----------

## SlashBeast

Google mówi, iż -g == GatawayPorts. Zaraz zmienie i potestuję.

Dodano:

Za sprytne to jest, masz jakiś pomysł, bym ja decydował czy ten port ma być dostępny dla każdego, czy tylko lokalnie? '-g' nie zmienia nic.

----------

## tokoloshe

Przestaw GatewayPorts na clientspecified. A pozniej poprzez odpowiedniego -R albo udostepniasz wszystkim, albo lokalnie.

----------

## SlashBeast

Znakomicie! Teraz, wystarczy, że dodam 0.0.0.0 przed portem na zewnetrznymserwerze i jest publiczny, bez - prywatny. Wiedziałem, że ktoś tutaj mi wyklika odpowiedzi. Wielkie dzięki !  :Smile: 

----------

